# talk about Aerobees



## musclebikes

I love aerobees I was looking for ever for one and I just found one. I want to set up this chat for people that owned them or own them. I just want information and some pictures of the peoples bikes. You see Raleigh Choppers and stingrays but its not very often you see aerobees.


----------



## 37fleetwood

here you go


----------



## musclebikes

well thank you I appriciate it,though I've allready sean that one. Thank you though.


----------



## 68avenger5

I dont have a aerobee but I have two avenger 5s which are similar except for the chainguard.  Jeff


----------



## musclebikes

avenger 5? I finally found somebody that has one. I just bought at a garage sale but havent seen anymore. Do you Know anything, have any pictures, anything that you can teach me abouth them would be cool.


I have something weird on my bike I just bought. On the rear drop out where the wheel hooks on there is the serial number. But on the other drop out there's numbers scratched into it like another serial number.


----------



## 68avenger5

I dont have any pics of my bikes due to not having a digital camera yet,one is a 1968 and is totally original down to the tires and the other is a 1970? westpoint which was probably a department store name for thier bikes but is totally identical to a avenger 5 except for the name badge in front and having westpoint 5 on the chain guard.  The westpoint was all original and even had its original red line tires which were to rotten to use so I have black walls on it untill I can find some new red lines,its not as nice as the 68 so it will be ridden more and I can put it in the back of my truck with out worrying about scratching it up.  What got me interested in the avengers is I got one for christmas in 1969 and regretted selling it when I got my first car for gas money when I was in between jobs,I did find the original owners packet for my first avenger and wil have it with the 68 if I ever take it to any shows and I wish I could find new warrenty cards to fill out the info for the 68 as the one in the packet has the infor for my original avenger.   I do have a 68 dealers catalog with a price list for all the AMF bikes but it has no info on the aerobees so I am thinking they came out after 1970,I got the dealers catalog off ebay and it got me into searching for a avenger and I got my 68 out of washington state and I paid a little too much for it since it was the first I found and I had to have it and I found the westpoint about 50 miles from the house and did not pay much for it.  Jeff


----------



## musclebikes

I bought my avenger at a garage sell for $.10. It rides and the stickshift works. But the crank is bent. Its black with a grey seat, and is all original except for the tires. I also have an Westpoint Aerobee thats identical to an AMF Aerbee in good condition. You are right about westpoint they were made by AMF for small shops. 

Do you have any idea about the scratched in numbers I mentioned on my other rear dropout?


----------



## 68avenger5

I do not know what those extra numbers are for unless a previous owner put them on for identification as mine does not have them.  All the avengers I have ever seen are black but in the dealers catalog there is another avenger 5 and its a different color,it does not have the normal shimmano 5 speed system but has the stermy archer type that looks like a 3 speed but has two levers.  Jeff


----------



## musclebikes

thank you for everything. Tell me if you get anymore musclebikes. Or if you need to know anything about musclebikes dont hesitate to tell me. Musclebikes are my thing so a know alot about them.


----------



## 68avenger5

There is one bike I would like to get,the kid who lived next door had one and he never learned how to ride and it sat in their garage untill they moved and would not sell it.  Its a huffy with the small tire in front and it had what they called the flamming stack chain guard plus it had a extra shifter for a parking brake and it was a orangish/red color.  If I could find one reasonable I would buy it and I would also consider one in the greenish/yellow color as a kid up the street had one in that color,I have seen them on ebay and they have been going for more then I can afford.  Jeff


----------



## musclebikes

ya, I think I know what youre talking about was it something like this? The middle bike on the page. http://www.nemusclebikes.com/bikes44.html


----------



## midwestkustomz

37fleetwood said:


> here you go





That is a very clean Aerobee....do you have any more pics..like maybe a couple of side shots? I would love to se more.


----------



## musclebikes

that bike is actually from mostly musclebikes.com


----------



## goldz56

sounds like the screamer1 that i have on ebay for sale look under goldz56 auction runs out july 14


----------

